# any tips how to get to sleep



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Lately I have been having a hard time getting to sleep...I dont want to go into all the meds that put you to sleep...I need to be springy in the mornings at like 6 in the morning...I dont want to have my butt dragging threw out the mornings because of some meds. 
how do you guys get to sleep when you dont feel tired?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I turn off my cell phone, leave my computer in another room, put my pjs on, shut the light out, crawl in bed and close my eyes, position myself in bed like i wake up in the morning. wallah you can be a sleep in less that 20 minutes of quiet time. No radio either.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

A real good friend and a big rubber mallet LOL


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> A real good friend and a big rubber mallet LOL


Now that scares me lol 
I aint stay at your place. I will be long gone if thats the case lol upruns:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

It will only hurt for a second. :hammer: :hammer: But I can't guarentee that it won't hurt in the Morning LOL


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I turn off my cell phone, leave my computer in another room, put my pjs on, shut the light out, crawl in bed and close my eyes, position myself in bed like i wake up in the morning. wallah you can be a sleep in less that 20 minutes of quiet time. No radio either.


Phones always on the charger at night away from me, and I dont touch the computer besides last night after 10:00/10:30 ish sence school started. I love the radio on its how I get to sleep lol

Now I have been sleeping in the time right hand corner of the bed now. Not laying on the bed upside down like I use to. It started happening ever sence I re-did my room.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> It will only hurt for a second. :hammer: :hammer: But I can't guarentee that it won't hurt in the Morning LOL


I might be ni ni all day if thats how its going to be  lol
Might be a little :roll: if thats the case. 
Though I dont see how that would help with being rested in the mornings lol
...eh dont pay attention in my classes anyways why lets do it!
Do it quick like a band-aid please:hammer:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I know that in most cases insomnia occurs when people attempt to go to sleep when they arent even tired. The best thing to do is just do something else into you are too tired to stay awake. Once you feel you are tired pick up a book, if you can't read the first couple of lines without dosing off then your ready for bed. The key is to always wake up at the same time in the morning. By the next night your body will be tired a lot earlier and you will get the rest you need.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, make sure that if you have to wake up at 6 am every morning.. no matter what time you fall asleep, make sure you get up at 6. after like 2 nights of not getting much sleep you'll be out like a light at 10 pm lmao. that's what i told my boss's kids to do, worked for them  mostly cuz i hopped into their room at 8 am and forced them to wake up. bwahahaha


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

A couple glasses of red wine.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> A couple glasses of red wine.


I wish 
Not sure if its legal yet for my age... is it?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I am always up before 6 no worrys there. I like to get a shower and got to school with dripping wet hair. I dont know how many times someone else stuck like a skunk and they thought it was me. I just about have to take a shower almost every morning...just not yesturday...yesturday was a bad day....
If I wake up any later then about 6 then I wont have time for a shower


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i like to read when i cant seem to sleep it always helps me...unless its boring then i put the book down after one page which is no help.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Harley D said:


> I wish
> Not sure if its legal yet for my age... is it?


OK then, some hard work or exercise a few hours before bed should do the trick.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> i like to read when i cant seem to sleep it always helps me...unless its boring then i put the book down after one page which is no help.


I am a major reader. Cant spell to save my life but I love to read. The silly ((horrorable)) Twilight books I could read them in less then three days. It seems fast but I get every detail of the book...I have read that dang book I dont know how many times to see if it was just the fact of reading it to fast but every time I hated the books even more.
My Fave book is a book called _House_. I have had the book for God only knows how long and I can never get tired of reading it. I love it!!!

http://www.stevansheets.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/07/book_01.jpg

My copy is about to fall apart on me and am about to go get a new copy maybe.

I *HATE* the movie of the book


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

kava kava root


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have horrible insomnia. For over a year I could not fall asleep without medication. I got off the heavy junk I was on though and now I just take benedryl at night. Isn't that crazy? I was taking Seroquel for a long time and then realized how many bad side effects it had.. and that I would have to sleep 12 hours! I felt like a slave to it and I hated it but I hated not sleeping more. I got up to 600 to 800 mil a night when 50 mil would knock a normal person out for days. I get tolerant fast to sleep aids. Ambien doesn't even work anymore. 

I think I developed insomnia from staying up all night long til 5 am for so many years. Ignoring my sleep to play online or talk on the phone with other of my night owl friends. It got to the point that I dreaded going to bed at all because I knew I would lay there for hours on end with no sleep. Some nights I wouldn't sleep at all.. I remember last year not going to sleep at all for over 24 hours and still having to take something to fall asleep at night. Thats when my doctor put me on seroquel. 

So the best non med tips I have are

Don't go to bed until you are completely worn down

Make your bed a sanctuary for sleep, use comfortable pillows, blankets and keep the temperature of your house at a comfortable level. I usually turn my AC to 69 70 at night because I have a heavy comforter and I love to snuggle under it and be warm with the house COLD. 

This one is a big problem for me.. but I love to have the room as dark as possible. And my boyf likes to keep the bedroom door open with the light on in the kitchen so he can see if he wakes up. I always slept with the door closed and a blanket over my window.. we've been together for a couple years and my sleepless nights kicked in since I've had to lay in a bed where I can see everything in the room. 

Don't watch the clock! This was a problem for me for a long time. You will just get frustrated if you watch the long minutes tick by.

Good luck!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I like to ware my self out with my dogs late. then take a really hot shower and crawl into a bed with clean sheets it works for me.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

valerian root and warm milk or benadryl and Makers Mark (bourbon). take your pick.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

thats alot of mg's of seroquil i used to eat the 25's and be past smooth out


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Nyquil! It makes ya feel drunk and knocks ya out. Me at least...I rarely take medicine for anything cuz I hate to...so when I do...it always packs a punch.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

This is Sarah on Trevor's gopitbull. lol
I drink Chai Tea when I can't sleep.
It is at grocery stores, and you refridgerate a half gallon of it,
and it is made with milk instead.
It is really delicious, and it almost always makes me tired.
I have sleeping problems and for the last year have been on Trazadone, and ambian,
and I always was grumpy and felt like sh!t so I stopped taking them.

You can also try reading a boring factual book lol,
pretty soon you will be reading and not taking any of it in,
and then dozing.
and if you need music to sleep, try burning only really slow quit songs,
like I'll follow you into the dark by death cab for cutie,
and stuff like that.
I will make you a list of songs.
Better get off Trevor's before he beats me


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah except you left out the fact that its caffeinated, so make sure to get the caffeine free if you get it. now stay the **** off of my account lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Nyquil! It makes ya feel drunk and knocks ya out. Me at least...I rarely take medicine for anything cuz I hate to...so when I do...it always packs a punch.


That's because it is 40% alcohol!
Whiskey is cheaper and does the same thing.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

I read. Usually after one paragraph,I am tired enough to go to sleep.Do not go on Ambien it can be addictive


----------

